# Autumn League Pullover for Women,XS-XXL (K)



## choiyuk96 (Jul 28, 2014)

https://www.twoofwands.com/blog/autumn-league-pullover?utm_source=Mielke%27s+Fiber+Arts+Newsletter&utm_campaign=f455a20415-EMAIL_CAMPAIGN_2018_08_09_01_15&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_1c69f401ff-f455a20415-112269361&ct=t(EMAIL_CAMPAIGN_8_9_2018_8_16)&mc_cid=f455a20415&mc_eid=2eff87d710


----------



## choiyuk96 (Jul 28, 2014)

Ravelry link
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/autumn-league-pullover


----------



## Bitsysmom (Nov 17, 2017)

I really like this- thanks!


----------



## IzzieBean (Feb 15, 2018)

I love the sweatshirt styling to this sweater as well as knitting from the top down with raglan sleeves. 

Thank you for posting this here and thank you for the post for the Ravelry link to the pattern as well. 

I have used the Lion Brand Denim yarn, which is my go-to favorite for so many projects. I did not know about this cotton yarn mentioned in the upscale denim yarn. I will be checking into that as well!!


----------



## wilderness2000 (Mar 6, 2011)

Really like this one! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

Ooh! I like this one a lot. Thank you.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Nice, thank you for the link.


----------



## Butterfly 55 (Oct 7, 2015)

Thanks for sharing I really like this added to my list


----------



## Taffsey (Apr 5, 2012)

Just what I’ve been looking for! Thank you.


----------



## Sherlyn (Sep 24, 2013)

CAUTION: When I tried to download the link for this pattern I was informed that it contained a virus. Too bad because I really like this pattern.


----------



## IzzieBean (Feb 15, 2018)

I didn't have any problem downloading this pattern from Lion Brand. 

I ended up ordering the kit. In the gray it was a lot cheaper going this route. If I like how this turns out I may have to invest in the dark blue color that yarn is available in. I will be watching for sales!!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

When I tried to download this (which I really like), McFee popped up and said it was dangerous so I had to stop the download.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thanks for sharing


----------

